# Archie's ear



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie suffers from chronic ear aches...and has for over a year now. I take him to the vet just about every month. :huh: poor dude.

We've been to a dermotologist - and I am coming to the conclusion they are only out to get my money. 

Two weeks ago I took him to the vet because his one ear was swollen shut. He got a steroid shot and she tried to pack his ear, but nothing could get in...:blink:. So back we went today with hear ear completely swollen shut again. ....another steroid shot....:w00t:

The vet I saw today had looked over Arch's records and feel that I should have his entire ear canal surgically removed. Anyone have any experience with anything like this? 

Sounds scary, but if it would fix his painful ear aches..I guess I'm all for it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no Archie! I have no experience with this but lots of experience with dishing out money to 'specialists'


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh -- I know there are kids who have chronic ear aches and suffer for a long time until they get surgery but not even sure what that surgery is. Is there such a thing as a pet otolyngologist who specializes in ears or pet ENTs? Wondering if you need a good vet school for at least a consult, Pat? Any in philly?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I would definitely seek another opinion and do some google searches. I would want to make sure the surgery would improve his quality of life and the risks were low. I hope you will find the right treatment!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat, did they do a culture of the infection in Archies ear to prescribe the proper antibiotic. I'm just wondering if it's because the infections are getting worse each time and maybe that is why his ear is swelling shut. If it's a yeast infection again here's a link to help with dogs that are susceptible to yeasty infections. Here are a couple of links: Pet Foods Recommended for Yeast, Allergies, OR Pet Skin and Itching Problems | NZYMES.COM 

Allergy or Systemic Yeast Infection in Dogs | Allergies Malassezia Fungus Candida | GREATDANELADY.COM Hope that helps.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh no Archie! I have no experience with this but lots of experience with dishing out money to 'specialists'


I agree. Their prices are outrageous! .....and the funny thing is, I wouldn't mind so much if they actually did something for him that worked. Each time I go into that office it costs me at least $400. :blink:



Snowbody said:


> Ugh -- I know there are kids who have chronic ear aches and suffer for a long time until they get surgery but not even sure what that surgery is. Is there such a thing as a pet otolyngologist who specializes in ears or pet ENTs? Wondering if you need a good vet school for at least a consult, Pat? Any in philly?


I don't know!!? Will have to do a google search. The vet is sending me back to Garden State Vet in Tinton Falls (the place I spend $400 to walk in the door). I would need to have a consult with the surgeon to see if he/she agrees it is needed....



ckanen2n said:


> I would definitely seek another opinion and do some google searches. I would want to make sure the surgery would improve his quality of life and the risks were low. I hope you will find the right treatment!


I figure I do need another opinion....but she actually made it sould like a perfect solution yesterday. Every few weeks he gets these infections :w00t:



mysugarbears said:


> Pat, did they do a culture of the infection in Archies ear to prescribe the proper antibiotic. I'm just wondering if it's because the infections are getting worse each time and maybe that is why his ear is swelling shut. If it's a yeast infection again here's a link to help with dogs that are susceptible to yeasty infections. Here are a couple of links: Pet Foods Recommended for Yeast, Allergies, OR Pet Skin and Itching Problems | NZYMES.COM
> 
> Allergy or Systemic Yeast Infection in Dogs | Allergies Malassezia Fungus Candida | GREATDANELADY.COM Hope that helps.


A culture has been done every month. One time it was a yeast infection, but mostly bacterial. I was all ready to get him the allergy test with all the needles, but that dermatologist left the practice and the new guy didn't want to do it. :smilie_tischkante: I just can't afford to keep "trying" little things and spending $300 - $400 a month...I want to know what he's allergic to!! The meds seem to clear it up for a few weeks - but that's about it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Pat,

I think I posted about this before, but I use a product called zymox for my guy's ears. I've also seen it recommended a lot on different websites. It's got enzymes in it that help to keep the ear in good shape. My lab Max has chronic ear problems and it's working for him. There are two different kinds. One has hydrocortisone added in to soothe the ear and that's what I've been using. You can get the one without the hydrocortisone on the internet, but the Zymox HCL I've always gotten through my vet. You put it in for 7 days straight and you don't clean the ears because of the enzymes in the product. After the course of 7 days, I put some in Max's ears every few days just as a precaution. If you haven't tried it, I think it's worth a try. It's saved Max from going to the vet numerous times. 

I feel so bad for Archie. I hope you find something that helps him soon.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, poor little Archie. I feel so bad for him. I don't have advice but I will say a prayer for this sweet little man. Pat, please give him a kiss from me and Phoebe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I think I posted about this before, but I use a product called zymox for my guy's ears. I've also seen it recommended a lot on different websites. It's got enzymes in it that help to keep the ear in good shape. My lab Max has chronic ear problems and it's working for him. There are two different kinds. One has hydrocortisone added in to soothe the ear and that's what I've been using. You can get the one without the hydrocortisone on the internet, but the Zymox HCL I've always gotten through my vet. You put it in for 7 days straight and you don't clean the ears because of the enzymes in the product. After the course of 7 days, I put some in Max's ears every few days just as a precaution. If you haven't tried it, I think it's worth a try. It's saved Max from going to the vet numerous times.
> 
> ...


Deb, thanks for this info! I go back to the vet in two weeks for Archie's shot (for his legs) :huh::w00t: and I have talked with the vet who administers this shot and he's going to look over Archie's chart as he thinks this is a bit extreme. It seems I get a different vet each time I take him in for his ears - because I usually need to get him taken care of quickly. 



MoonDog said:


> Oh, poor little Archie. I feel so bad for him. I don't have advice but I will say a prayer for this sweet little man. Pat, please give him a kiss from me and Phoebe.


Thanks for the kind words for my boy Arch. Don't worry, I give him enough kisses that one can be from EVERYONE! :HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Poor Archie.

If the cultures come back Yeast (which is bacteria  ) then I'd suggest finding a vet who will do the allergy testing for you.

And / or finding a Holistic Vet. Ours has done WONDERS with Gus and his allergies in just the short time we've seen her.

But in regards to the surgery I wouldn't do it.

If he is having yeast infections -- which are usually caused by allergies -- then doing that surgery may remove the problem of a swollen ear, but if he has allergies he has inflammation other places. Probably inside his gut where you can't see.

If you remove the ear canal (sounds scary :s) the problem may continue elsewhere.....

So finding the source would be the best fix.

Also -- has he ever been put on an ORAL yeast medicine? Not sure what is used for dogs... I know I am put on Fluconazole all the time for my yeast / candida issues (lyme - antibiotics - lots of yeast). Has Archie ever been on a medicine specifically for yeast?

In the mean time -- Try keeping him on a good quality (infant human is fine) probiotic. You may even want to dab a little in his ear.

But for the ear if it were my Gus, I'd get some good natural diaper rash THRUSH balm like Motherlove and massage it a few times a day in his ear. It will help with yeast.

hugs to Archie... poor guy. Hope you find an answer soon.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh No not again Archie  I surely hope he feels better soon.... Poor Guy!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope you do find a solution that will help his little ears (and stop the 400 dollar visits yikes!) feel better Archie!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I think I posted about this before, but I use a product called *zymox *for my guy's ears. I've also seen it recommended a lot on different websites. It's got enzymes in it that help to keep the ear in good shape. My lab Max has chronic ear problems and it's working for him. There are two different kinds. One has hydrocortisone added in to soothe the ear and that's what I've been using. You can get the one without the hydrocortisone on the internet, but the Zymox HCL I've always gotten through my vet. You put it in for 7 days straight and you don't clean the ears because of the enzymes in the product. After the course of 7 days, I put some in Max's ears every few days just as a precaution. If you haven't tried it, I think it's worth a try. It's saved Max from going to the vet numerous times.
> 
> ...


Pat, like Debbie I also use Zymox. Ella has constant ear infections, and the first time I took her to the vet, he prescribed the Zymox, so now I just keep some on hand. My first clue that her ears are getting a yeast infection again are that she starts tearing badly. Then she starts scratching her ears. However the excess tearing always occurs a bit before the scratching starts, so I've learned to just go ahead and start the Zymox. I am currently treating her ears and am trying a new form of the Zymox called Zymox Plus. I'm hoping this will keep the infection away longer. At least I'm not having to go into the vet each time. Wow! $400 a month is steep. 

Good luck with poor Archie. If he does end up having the surgery, does that affect his ability to hear? I don't understand how an ear can have the canal removed.:blink:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Pat. Just checking to see how Archie is feeling tonight... He's been on my mind.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe had the same problem when she was younger. She kept getting one ear infection after the other. One vet wanted me to bring her in every month for a cortisone shot and when I questioned him about the dangers of doing that he got annoyed with me. So of cause we found a new vet. 

At this point months had gone by and she was still getting infections. She would scratch her ear non stop, sometimes until it bled. Eventually her ear closed as well and she needed surgery. She now had a cauliflower ear. She did not have her ear canal removed but it was reconstructed. Below is a picture of her ear before the surgery.











This picture shows her ear after the surgery. I circled the little hole which now leads to her ear canal. A month after the surgery she had a second surgery to laser off the nodules. 












She has* not* had one ear infection in that ear since the surgery and it has been almost 4 years. Unfortunately, she still scratches her ear all the time and it looks pretty awful I don't even want to post a picture. When I tell her to stop scratching, she will go into another room so I can’t see her scratching (like she just did now). I believe she will probably need surgery again to laser of the nodules.

Hope Archie feels better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeast Yuk! I know how hard it is to treat as I get it under my thumbnails---have tried every cure (even tea tree oil). The only thing is swallowing tablets & that is so hard on the liver!
One simple idea (not to heal but to help get more air in to the canal) would be to shorten the ear hair---and flip back the ear flap as much as possible. Cockers are prone to ear infections because the hair grows so long. Also cutting out carbs & sugar from the diet helps (yeast feed on sugar/carbs). Has anyone suggested laser treatments to the ear---laser works at the cellular level. I am not sure if it would help but I would inquire. 
No matter what I do the yeast always returns but swallowing the tablets keeps it away the longest. 
Kisses to Archie boy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> Chloe had the same problem when she was younger. She kept getting one ear infection after the other. One vet wanted me to bring her in every month for a cortisone shot and when I questioned him about the dangers of doing that he got annoyed with me. So of cause we found a new vet.
> 
> At this point months had gone by and she was still getting infections. She would scratch her ear non stop, sometimes until it bled. Eventually her ear closed as well and she needed surgery. She now had a cauliflower ear. She did not have her ear canal removed but it was reconstructed. Below is a picture of her ear before the surgery.
> 
> ...


Donna, this is what Archie's ear looks like! It's completely closed, but I don't think it's really bothering him all that much. He scratches at it and shakes his head sometimes, but not like when he's got a good infection. I am going to print out this picture (if you don't mind) and take it to the vet with me. Along with Debbie's suggestion for meds. 

I must have said something wrong, he only had yeast infections once or twice - the rest of the time it just infected...can't remember the word..:blush:

He is so used to it, he doesn't even complain, but I want to fix it so his hear hair can be grown long again :wub: and it must be annoying!!! :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I know my vet said it was uncomfortable for Chloe when her ear was closed shut. I imagine they would feel better when the ear is open. It's good that Archie doesn't always scratch at it. I just wish Chloe would stop scratching. She has done so much damage to her ear (including the whole flap of the ear). Her vet seems to thinks it's a behavioral issue that she always scratches at it.

Chloe's ear does not lay completely flat and it feels very hard. It is not noticeable because of the hair covering it.


----------

